# Sea Tow vs. Boat US for towing in FL Keys?



## smallsloop (May 4, 2009)

I wonder which outfit will provide the best towing service in the Florida Keys?
My boat is a 32 foot FG sloop drawing 4.5 feet.

Thanks


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

*BoatUS*

For the relative cost, I suggest you join BoatUS and obtain the Unlimited Towing Option which is relatively inexpensive. TowBoat US has many stations in the Keys and in the unlikely event they cannot get to you, the policy will cover towing services by a private contractor (Sea Tow). Moreover, with the BoatUS Membership you can obtain discounts on transient slip fees and fuel at many locations in the Keys which can be quite substantial given the costs for services in that area. Sea Tow is a good provider but, in this case, the advantage goes to BoatUS.

FWIW...

s/v HyLyte


----------



## sailcapt2 (Jan 10, 2009)

Boat US. There is plenty of coverage in the keys with Boat US. SeaTow has all but disappeared here. The only yellow(SeaTow) boat I ever saw in the keys has painted out the SeaTow markings and no longer works with them. Between Marathon and Key West, there are at least three bases to help you with Boat US. 

Enjoy your cruise in the keys. 

Steve
Summerland Key


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I second HyLyte. I used TowBoatUS off of Marathon when my bleed screw snapped off after a filter change at 4 in the morning.


----------



## smallsloop (May 4, 2009)

Thanks Folks,

I went with Boat US Towing

Regards and Fair Winds

George


----------

